# Addendum to Atlas tech bulletin H Mill spindle belt



## Lance (May 27, 2013)

So you need to change the spindle belt on your atlas mill? First you need this: http://scottandersonpipes.com/atlas_press/tb_hmillbelt.htm . Then read on. In figure 2 it calls for a "thin end wrench". Instead of destroying a wrench from your favorite set it is much easier to remove the bolt and gear from stud "F" and use a socket or non-ruined wrench to remove stud "F". Continuing onward to removal of the spindle set screws in collar "D"  and 2 set screws "F" in gear "I" requires a very long allen wrenches so if you do not have long wrenches it would be a great time to go get some. Note my machine had only 1 set screw "F" in gear "I".  I really enjoy the statement that care should be exercised not to loose various parts such as the spindle pulley or bull gear. A key statement in this paragraph is that dust cover "N" will be automatically removed with the spindle. It will, and is the worst part of re-assembly. Trying to get dust cover "N" to stay in place while  you pass key "J" back through, along with holding gear "I" , pulley,  collar "D"  and a brand new belt in a 4 inch hole is a bit of juggling act in itself, probably best accomplished by a chinaman with small hands or a small child with good mechanical aptitude. Major note here. START set screw in collar "D" BEFORE you put the shaft back through or woe unto you. Also not mentioned is the  countershaft has to be disassembled which on mine had been run with a loose set screw on the pulley causing scarring on the shaft. After 2 hours of cutting spacers, and gentle persuasion it was finally disassembled.  Hope this helps.


----------



## wa5cab (May 27, 2013)

Good advice.  I'll mention that thin pattern wrenches can be bought either as sets or one size at a time.  They may be called "tappet" wrenches.  

Robert D.


----------

